# 20's Hub shiner reference



## Nick-theCut (Sep 29, 2013)

What do these look like?  I'd really like a period correct shiner for a model A hub.  Not sure what I'm looking for.  All I ever see are the leather straps with the plastic reflector.  Are they made with glass jewels?
If someone has an extra... Excellent.  I'm happy with just a reference picture if you don't want to sell.  Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not sure they had hub shiners in the 20's. Probably a bad idea anyway if you are going to ride the bike as the nickle finish can be damaged by the rubbing of the leather.


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 29, 2013)

*Early 1920's Mead Hub Shiner - They do exist!*

Hi Nick,

I had a leather hub shiner on the rear hub (New Departure Model A) of my early 1920's Mead Ranger.  The hub shiner that was on my bike was 1/2" wide and about 7 1/2 long end to end.  The ends of the hub shiner were held together with a small lead weight (which I was not able to save ).  Here are some photos including one from my 1921 Mead Ranger catalog listing a hub shiner as an accessory.

Mike






Nick-theCut said:


> What do these look like?  I'd really like a period correct shiner for a model A hub.  Not sure what I'm looking for.  All I ever see are the leather straps with the plastic reflector.  Are they made with glass jewels?
> If someone has an extra... Excellent.  I'm happy with just a reference picture if you don't want to sell.  Thanks


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know if they're of the period, but these two came on my original '24 Elgin.  The rear one looks like the one in Mike's reference photo.


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 29, 2013)

*Jeweled hub shiner*

That jeweled hub shiner is awesome!
Mike




dfa242 said:


> I don't know if they're of the period, but these two came on my original '24 Elgin.  The rear one looks like the one in Mike's reference photo.
> 
> View attachment 115909View attachment 115910View attachment 115911


----------



## Lraybike (Sep 30, 2013)

*Like this?*

This looks like the same strap and I can't believe how soft the leather still is! It came in on my well maintained 1903 Chainless front hub?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 4, 2013)

I have the option to make a few hub shiners from quality leather and with juwels lie the one seem on the picturesr te one with the lead, but i have to figure a price out and i want to know how many we have to make...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Ronald.  I'm curious about your hub shiner project.  Which style are you making?  Send me, or copy and post a pic of what you're talking about, I'm probably interested.  
Ps. Your inbox is full
-   Nick


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 5, 2013)

Well my buddy that is living in the us is making '20 & '30 belts for jeans,
He can make them easy, with al ost the same glass marble dots,
It is just an idea but i have to know how many guys the hubshiners want so he can start a short production....


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay need some measures,
I can produce the jewel hubshiner....


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 10, 2013)

*HUb Shiner Measurements*

Hi Ronald,

The hub shiner in Post #6 from Lraybikes is the exact hub shiner in the 1921 Mead bike catalog I referenced in my post. 
If your friend makes some of these I would be interested in a couple pair.

Mike






supper15fiets said:


> Okay need some measures,
> I can produce the jewel hubshiner....


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2013)

I would be interested in a couple of the hub shiners.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 13, 2013)

stoney said:


> I would be interested in a couple of the hub shiners.




Okay the the thing was to make a jeweld hubshiner, the lether hubshiner for the mead is lso no problem to make but then i need more pictures of the lead part and could someone give me some measures...


----------

